# Selecting breeding stock



## Robert Brenchley (Apr 23, 2000)

If you browse around the BIBBA site (www.bibba.com) you'll find some relevant stuff.

------------------
Regards,

Robert Brenchley

[email protected]
Birmingham UK


----------



## John B (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks Robert. I'll take a look there.

John


----------

